# ascites drainage during exploratory laparatomy



## lbarbar (Nov 27, 2015)

Hello, 

need help with this operation please

a patient with gastric cancer, had an exploratory laparatomy they found ascites, 6 liter of fluid was drained. 

how should i code this?

all peritoneal drainage codes are percutaneous, and the open are for abscess ........

any clue?


----------



## nickelclaw (Nov 30, 2015)

49082 look at that code
if you search what ascites are they are accumulation of fluid in abdominal cavities which is same as paracentesis.
Since the exploratory turned into a diagnostic only code the 4908.

Paracentesis is a procedure that involves the removal of accumulated fluid in the belly. This is known as peritoneal fluid and the buildup of fluid is referred to as ascites.

http://www.medicalhealthtests.com/medical-tests/paracentesis.html

Hope that helps,

Nichole Hight, COC


----------

